# Quick SKETCH anyone, by 11 PM tonight?



## clarkk (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi guys! I'm Katie. 
My best friend and I (bought our bettas together, and I'm leaving for college, so we're commemorating it) are going to get betta fish tattoos tomorrow at 11 AM, and I can't find a good sketch online ANYWHERE! I've checked out some of the sketches on here, but none of them are really what I'm looking for. They're all pictures of other peoples' bettas, and while I don't want one necessarily of my OWN betta, I don't want somebody else's! It'll make poor Vasco jealous. 

If anyone would like to help me out, feel free. 

All I'm looking for is a pencil sketch, but I want to include all the beauty and flowiness of a betta. I found this pretty guy (he's the bottom one of the four) online, but he's missing his pectoral fins and his ventrals (I think that's what they're called?) and he looks a little bit strange. If anyone can come up with a nice betta sketch in a few hours and send it tome, I would literally be eternally grateful, plus I would have the beautiful little guy on my foot forever. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE help me out! Message me or reply on this post! I can give you my email too, if you message me privately or ask for it. 

http://spiderpigfish.blogspot.com/2011/01/betta-simplicity-sketch-ink.html


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I know this is very late but I don't prowl the forums to draw stuff for people. Hope you enjoy.


----------

